# Hunting > Hunting >  7mm08 or 308

## jhunt

what are you thoughts and what are the differences etc. sorry if its in thr wrong thread

----------


## 308

I think I'm qualified to say get a 7mm08

----------


## PerazziSC3

one has a 30cal bullet one has a 7mm bullet, thats the only difference  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

7mm


Yay 800 posts

----------


## falconhell

30cal

----------


## yogi

you couldnt go wrong with either choice really. The 308 is my choice and have had good success with it over the years.

----------


## Gibo

And we're off.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sniper

My next gun will be a 7mm-08. Was going to get a .308 but changed my mind. Why? I don't know. Just cause its the in caliber I guess. Quite similar.

----------


## Toby

.458

----------


## Happy

Racing this time. BOTH as no such thing as too many guns !!

----------


## Gibo

PM Neckshot, he loves these ones  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

308 makes a bigger hole and is therefore superior to a piddly 7mm. 

I own neither, now

----------


## jhunt

hahahah woow . can i cc him in some how?

----------


## Gibo

> hahahah woow . can i cc him in some how?


Nah bugger would be hard case though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunter308

have had two 308's and one 7mm08 I have to admit I quite like the 7mm08 does everything a 308 does but with a flatter trajectory.

----------


## 7mmsaum

"7mm08 or 308"


'Like' if you are still reading this in 2013  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> "7mm08 or 308"
> 
> 
> 'Like' if you are still reading this in 2013


Ha ha only for the replies

----------


## lost

Nah, totally on the wrong ballpark 260  :Pacman:  Hahahaha nah I got both, and they both hit where I need them to hit if I do my part  :Grin:

----------


## jhunt

hahah 7mmsaum . I just wanted to see what you guys thought

----------


## Maca49

308 cheaper to run? Performance is much the same? Farked if I know I bought a 6,5 cause I liked the shiney barrel :Cool:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Moons ago when the kids were small and ate like piranhas I shared a walk across private property with a chap by the name of Tim Wallins, he had taken time off from his chores at outdoorsupplies.co.nz to search for the very thing I was after, a heavy bodied meat animal not far from "Tahrs" hunting grounds.

We ambled to the highest possie around and waited for the golden hour to arrive, 4 deer eventually showed and we picked the three that were the easiest to get once they hit the deck.

Tim had along his Steyr 308 (150SST @2900fps) and I a 7mm08 (140BT @ 2900fps), both proud of our fire sticks we conversed about the merits of each as we set up for the shots.

The first young stag tumbled into a serious ravine system never to be seen again and the other two targets vanished, only to climb up into our line of sight 417 and 416 yards away, a frantic glance at our drop charts and we held over for the shot, one each, both animals crumpled like their legs had been stolen.

The performance of both calibers had for all practical purposes been identical and we shared the laughter success brings after a long day.

This wee story typifies My time with both calibers and I don't mind which gets carried, projectile choice and accuracy being more of a priority than the minute difference in projectile diameter.

----------


## Rusky

223  :Psmiley:

----------


## craigc

7mmsaum summed it up quite nicely - plenty of blokes have also said 'the deer won't notice any difference'. If I lived down south I might go for the flatter shooting 7mm; but good shooters are doing pretty amazing things with the 300's - take a look at https://www.facebook.com/ssrnz?fref=ts

----------


## Tahr

> have had two 308's and one 7mm08 I have to admit I quite like the 7mm08 does everything a 308 does but with a flatter trajectory.


Wow, could you actually _notice_ the difference, or are you just talking about personal preference?

I can understand a choice being made "just because", but can't fathom any other real world difference.

----------


## phillipgr

7mm08 308 yeah nah

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ebf

> Wow, could you actually _notice_ the difference, or are you just talking about personal preference?
> 
> I can understand a choice being made "just because", but can't fathom any other real world difference.


Right on the money Tahr  :Thumbsup: 

The big ol "flatter trajectory chestnut"  :ORLY:  

*Hunter308* use a ballistics calculator to get the ACTUAL differences @ 100, 200 and even 400, then post them here. I suspect you'll find that the average shooter out there is not able to shoot groups where those differences will matter in the slightest

----------


## sako75

Holdens or Fords?
I like Holdens but drive a POS Mondeo
I have a 308 and brother has 7mm-08. I shoot more deer than him

Get a 6.5x55 and be done with it  :Cool:

----------


## Tahr

I was thinking during the middle of the night...

Probably no one has ever missed a deer or failed to kill a deer with a 308 because it should have been a 7-08, and no one has ever missed a deer or failed to kill a deer with a 7-08 because because it should have been a 308.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Right on the money Tahr 
> 
> The big ol "flatter trajectory chestnut"  
> 
> *Hunter308* use a ballistics calculator to get the ACTUAL differences @ 100, 200 and even 400, then post them here. I suspect you'll find that the average shooter out there is not able to shoot groups where those differences will matter in the slightest


Yep and depending what ammos you select to compare the 308 will be flatter, not that it makes any difference it just shows how close they are.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> The big ol "flatter trajectory chestnut"


I also like the good old "The 708 recoils less "

----------


## WhistlingWings

After 14 years with a 270, I wanted something "new and shiny" and after seeing my bro in laws shooting with a .308 I went that way. Mainly cos my good mate has a 7mm08 so I couldn't give him the satisfaction of me going to "his" calibre  :Thumbsup: 
After a year with the 308 Kimber, I love it.

----------


## Gunzrrr

I'm going to see if I can use this 5 times in 1 week ... hmmm ... I've modified it a little.

 For one calibre to do a lot of different forms of (deer) hunting I would go with what a mate & master marksman told me ... 
 North Island >> .308
 South Island >> .270
 If you come from Ponsonby, Arrowtown & Torbay >> 7mm08

 I have a .308 (& .243 cos I can) and I would happily own any/all three of the above. Spend as much as you possibly can ... you only need one rifle for life. Spend around 60% on the rifle, therefore 40% on the scope. Sako are good ... Sauer are the bomb! Keep an eye out on trademe. Keep safe in the hills!

----------


## Sidney

Do you use only factory ammo....... 308
Do you want to shoot animals past 400...  reload and use 708
Do you want to shorten to 16" with a suppressor ...reload and use 308

Its the wrong question anyway...

Choose a projectile (based on intended use)
Choose a speed to fling it at (based on intended use)
Choose an action length (based on utility eg. weight length suppressor etc and intended use)
Choose a calibre (fits into action and flings the pill at the selected speed)
Choose an action style (bolt ,semi lever etc)
Choose a rifle (best fit and function)

or choose a 6.5x55, 708,308, 270 that fits and just be happy...

----------


## Savage1

Tangible pros of .308 over 7mm-08
-Cheaper ammo
-More easily available ammo
-Cheaper projectiles if reloading and better selection.

Tangible pros of 7mm-08 over .308
-Hmm

----------


## 300winmag

I have one of each and not one animal has known the difference, they both go boom and are a joy to use, problem being I just dont get out enough to fully appreciate them.

----------


## Bagheera

These are for Nosler accubond - same bullet design - taking representative middle of the road loads  from the Nosler site Load Data who I assume won't favour one cartridge over another. You can go there to compare kinetic energy and wind drift if you like.  Also consider recoil if you want a light rifle.

7-08 has infinitesimally better performance for NZ hunting between 200 - 400m so why not take advantage of it.
308 is vastly more widely used internationally.
Many calibers significantly outperform both but mostly with longer action length or more recoil.

----------

